# state health care



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi folks

Dee and I are planning our move over within the next two years - hopefully next year? and I have been checking on the above, It seems once we get settled in and resident we apply for our medical cards, "A" or "B" depending on income -

It states that for a single person the threash hold for moveing from "A" to "B" is 
E15000, my question is if you are married does this amount double ie family member?

My state pension and other income doesn't kick in until 2014 so we will be living on saveings redundancy etc until then.

2014 ourincome will be £15000 pa.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Dee and I are planning our move over within the next two years - hopefully next year? and I have been checking on the above, It seems once we get settled in and resident we apply for our medical cards, "A" or "B" depending on income -
> 
> ...


I think you will find that the 15k is per person. So if you have 15k between you you should qualify for the lower amount.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking again at your post it looks as though neither of you will be working.
Does your wife have state pension?


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*State health care*



Veronica said:


> Looking again at your post it looks as though neither of you will be working.
> Does your wife have state pension?


Hi Veronica

No, Dee is yonger than I so It is down to me, Dee has had a couple of bouts of breast cancer but is clear now so private health insurance won't look at her.

Like they say life is too short and your her only once.

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You will need to check whether you will be covered for free treatment as neither of you are receiving state pension and neither of you will be working and paying social.
Certainly you will be covered by your EHIC to begin with and of course you can get health insurance for other things although as you say your wife won't be covered for any recurrence of cancer.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi Veronica

It seems we are covered with our cards for upto two and a half years which would take me into my state pension period and then I think Dee would be covered under me -? correct me if i'm wrong.

We most likely will do some work when we come over - maybe a bit of flat cleaning / gardening or window washing just to boost our income but we will see.

Earlier this year when we came over to Paphos we joined up to an animal sanctury, the one on the main road heading towards the airport did a bit of dog walking etc so maybe we could get into that?
Either way we just intend to enjoy living in a beutifull contry and chill out!

Just like to say thanks to the Expat site, it has helped me greatly over the last few years to head towards realising our dreams, life somtimes kick you in the **** and you need a dream to get you through it!

Jim and Dee


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

jkelly said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> It seems we are covered with our cards for upto two and a half years which would take me into my state pension period and then I think Dee would be covered under me -? correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> ...


If you and/or your wife are under retirement age you will need to get an S1, sorry I don't know where the non retired form comes from. ( this form has replaced the E106, there is a different S1 from the pensions service in Newcastle for anyone in receipt of a State Pension. Why they have the same number only UK knows!!) This uses your NI contributions in UK to give you approx 2.5 years free healthcare cover here, which may take you up to retirement age, when you will need to get the Pensioners S1. The EHIC card is for visitors to any EU country, and once your are resident here as you are not in receipt of a UK pension will be issued by the Cypriot Health Authority. Once you are in receipt a UK pension your EHIC card will be issued by UK as they are paying for your healthcare.

By the way, the UK High Commission Road Shows held this last week in Paphos, Limassol and Larnaca were very helpful and covered many aspects of healthcare, residency etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft is right, S1 is the form which will cover you for 2.5 years and as that wil ltake you to your retirement pension age that should suffice. Once you get your pension your wife is covered as your dependant.

Whatever you do don't make the mistake I made and put in your claim for your pension that you have worked here in Cyprus if you get a job here. 
If you do that then you have to make your claim through the social insurance office here.
Believe it or not that takes 2 years to process before it is sent to the UK. Once it goes to the UK it only takes a few weeks.
It isnt worth it for the pittance extra you would get from the Cyprus government towards your pension.


----------

